# Engineer Interview quick



## jimjim15 (Mar 1, 2022)

I am in high-school in a college English class and my professor would like us to interview professional in a career we might be looking at for our future. I was thinking maybe electrical engineer. My professor wants us to ask us a few questions. It is an English class so one question he wants us to answer is 
what kind of writing an electrical engineer might do?
How much is writing part of your job?
What is something unexpected about being an electrical engineer?
What kind of education is needed to become an electrical engineer?
What class in college do you find most useful to you now?

Some questions I want to know are 

What does your day to day schedule look like?
Do you work alone or do you work for someone?
Do you work at home?
How much do you interact with people?
What does the outlook for electrical engineers look like?
When looking for a job for an electrical engineer is there any thing that would mean you wont get hired? (Like a criminal background check or drug testing)


Thank you for your time to answer these questions!


----------



## simon mugo (May 7, 2022)

Engineering jobs do not involve too much writing but the few writings available are professional like report preparation and filling of job cards etc. most of the time engineers communicate through technical drawing.


----------



## KellyGreene (Aug 6, 2022)

*How much is writing part of your job?*
Engineering doesn't necessarily involve writing except when you decide to start up a website to educate people on your area of expertise as an engineer.

*Do you work alone or do you work for someone*
Some engineers do work alone while some doesn't. It all depends on your level of experience, your company's policy, and the type of projects you're working on. Personally, I don't work alone but some of my colleagues do.

*Do you work at home?*
Some engineers do work from home but you should know that you'll be needing a workshop. I don't work from home.

*How much do you interact with people?*
I'm an introvert so I really don't like interacting with people. I only interact with others when it's necessary (when I need assistance, during a meeting, when trying to build up connections).


----------

